# Bonding Aluminum to plywood and/or veneers



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello folks...

got 2 questions regarding aluminum and wood.
now they are not the usual 2 items glued together but my project requires that they be fixed.

first project is a 60" x 26" surface that i need 1/8" thick aluminum 3003 glued onto a 1/2" mdf core or veneer core plywood.

i've read folks having some success using epoxy to a well prepared and etched aluminum surface... but my concern is their different reaction to temperature changes.

the flat surface will be kept in my basement, at stable <50% humidity... and temperature is pretty constant throughout the year.

the 60x26" sheet will also be fastened to a table top using countersink machine screws at 12" x 12" intervals.

so, should i just forego the gluing or instead of epoxy, use something more flexible such as contact cement?


secondly, i have some paper backed veneers that need to be fixed onto aluminum sheets that are <1/8" thick. should i also bypass the epoxy here?

all applications are for indoor products.

thank you in advance for your replies.

Al.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have not tried this, so I can only offer an opinion.

Gluing to metal is best done with epoxy. Scuff the metal surface to allow more contact. Clean the surface first with acetone.

The veneer will attach well to the epoxy.

Contact cement will initially work, but dries out over time.

In my house, I interited a countertop which was formica attached to particle board with contact cement.

A few years after we purchased the house the formica started to lift.

I took the countertop apart and the contact cement was dry and dusty in spots.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> Hello folks...
> 
> got 2 questions regarding aluminum and wood.
> now they are not the usual 2 items glued together but my project requires that they be fixed.
> ...


I would use solvent based contact cement in both cases.









 







.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

thank you both for the replies.

Cabinetman, 

in using solvent based contact cement, this would allow for difference in expansion if any?

i recall some veneer come with adhesive film on the backside... would this not be enough if i opt to buy it in this form?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> thank you both for the replies.
> 
> Cabinetman,
> 
> ...


You may pay more for it. I would prefer contact cement over PSA. I would not use epoxy. I recommend contact cement for paper backed veneer, and for those materials expansion/contraction isn't an issue.












 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I also would use contact cement. I would clean the aluminum with lacquer thinner prior to gluing it. Aluminum secretes an oil and is why if you handle it a lot it turns your hands black. Cleaning the oil off will make for better adhesion.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For the table top I would just forgo the glue. It will serve no purpose since the whole thing is being screwed to the support. 

George


----------



## Huey (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All,
I would be going for the contact cement / glue cabinet maker strength like they use for doing their benech tops with. Clean and apply to both surfaces it bonds quite well. The reason I know is I am a glazier and deal with a lot of aluminium sections and flat sheet. 
Good Luck
Sean


----------

